# Nicotine vs Caffeine



## ChadB (18/9/15)

I agree with this to a certain extent although I believe more research is needed to support this. 


http://www.churnmag.com/news/new-study-proves-nicotine-is-no-more-harmful-than-coffee/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (18/9/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/skynews-nicotine-no-worse-than-cup-of-coffee.t14335/#post-263430

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

